# [V] Civilization: Beyond Earth Key



## chbdiablo (30. November 2014)

War bei meiner neuen Grafikkarte dabei, aber das Spiel ist eher nichts für mich. 
Bei Steam kostet es mit Sale-Rabatt gerade 41,99€, ich würde den Key für 30€ abgeben, ggf. kann man auch verhandeln.


----------



## chbdiablo (15. Dezember 2014)

Weihnachtsangebot: 20€


----------

